# Koiaufzucht 2015 - und die Folgen!!!



## Roland O. (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie einige sicher schon mitbekommen haben, versuche ich auch, einige junge Koi großzuziehen. Meine Fische haben in der Nacht von 1.6 auf 2.6.15 abgelaicht.

Was dabei alles passiert ist, und wie sich die Fische und die Brut entwickeln, zeige ich Euch wieder auf meinem YT-Kanal.

Hier vorab mal das erste Video:





lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Juni 2015)

Hier dann mal ein Video nach 2 Tagen:






lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Geht ja echt Ratz Fatz . Hab gar nicht gewusst das das so schnell geht . 
Was machste eigentlich mit den Ganzen Nachzuchten . Können ja mal schnell ein paar Hundert werden . 
Wie Verfährste dann weiter ..?
Selektion ..?


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2015)

Na Irgend woher muss doch der "Karpfen blau" zu Silvester kommen 
Danke Roland, für die interessanten Videos, die du da wieder gedreht hast.

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
zuerst wird mal selektiert - wobei dass in meinem Fall nicht ganz so einfach sein sollte. Ich habe ja keine typischen Zeichnungen gekreuzt - also weiß ich auch noch nicht was dabei rauskommen sollte. Zu Beginn wird einmal alles ausgeschleust, was verkrüppelt oder sonst irgendwie nicht normal ist. Dann heißt es abwarten, und mal schauen wie die Farbgebung sich entwickelt.
Ich habe zum Glück die Möglichkeit, größere Bestände an einen Bekannten abzugeben, sofern notwendig. Es gibt ja auch Leute mit riesigen Naturteichen!
Naja, und der ein oder andere Koi wird auch so den Besitzer wechseln - da bin ich mir auch sicher!

lg
Roland


----------



## Petta (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,
könntest Du mal einen Link einsetzen damit man schnell zu Deinem YT Kanal kommt?
Ich bin im Forum mit meinem Padfone 2 und kann hier im Forum keine Videos gucken,da mir plug ins fehlen und ich diese auch
nicht runterladen kann............DANKÈ


----------



## Roland O. (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter,  

https://www.youtube.com/user/koiroli

damit sollte es klappen!

lg
Roland


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,

ideal wäre der Link in deiner Signatur... nur so als Gedanke.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Roland O. (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Holger,
danke für den Hinweis. Habe normalerweise in fast jedem Forum meinen Link in der Signatur, aber hier das scheinbar total verschlampt.
Also danke nochmals, hab das natürlich sofort nachgeholt 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Im Moment läuft es nicht schlecht. Habe letztens mal versucht, im Dunkeln die Winzlinge vor die Kamera zu bekommen. Mit ein wenig Phantasie, kann man die Flitzer auch schon sehen!






lg
Roland


----------



## Tinky (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Videos - sehr interessant!
Kleiner Tipp für das nächste Jahr - wenn Du bei der Nachtaufnahme nur für wenige Minuten die Pumpen abstellst kann man die Kleinen sicher besser erkennen 
LG


----------



## Roland O. (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tinky,
guter Hinweis  - werde ich mir hoffentlich merken!

lg
Roland


----------



## max171266 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,
Meine wachsen auch schon kräftig, die sind vom 14.05.15 und schon 2,5cm ;-)
Lg Manfred 
Ps nur nicht Fotogen


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Manfred,
die entwickeln sich ja prächtig - super!

lg
Roland


----------



## max171266 (9. Juni 2015)

Finde ich auch, an manchen kann man sogar schon ein rotes Muster erkennen


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Allerseits!

Viele werden sich fragen, was will man mit so vielen Fischen?

Wenn man so etwas vor hat, dann braucht man auf alle Fälle einen Plan B!
Ich will nicht unbedingt Gott spielen, und die kleinen keulen die nicht dem Ideal entsprechen - wobei ich behinderte, verkrüppelte oder andere mit Missbildungen nicht groß ziehen werde. Dazu stehe ich, aber die hätten in der Natur auch keine Überlebenschance!

Für den Rest hab ich mir schon etwas überlegt, bzw. habe ich da einen Abnehmer!

Dieser Versuch ist für mich interessant, was man als Laie so an Koi produzieren kann, bzw. wie deren Aussehen wird. Dass lässt sich aber erst nach einer gewissen Zeit abschätzen - geht sicher nicht von heute auf morgen. Schwierig wird natürlich auch die Selektion, davor hab ich am meisten Angst da mir hier jegliche Erfahrung fehlt. Welche sind jetzt wirklich die guten Kandidaten die sich entwickeln, und welche die Fische die keine gute Farbentwicklung zeigen? Ich habe einige Nachzuchten bei mir im Teich schwimmen, alle durch reinen Zufall entstanden - würde wahrscheinlich kein Züchter groß ziehen, aber mir persönlich gefallen einige davon richtig gut! Werde da mal Bilder oder ein Video davon nachreichen.

Der zweite Aspekt ist der, dass diese Videodokumentation auch aufzeigen wird, auf was man sich bei der Zucht von Koi einlässt, oder einlassen muss! Welches Ausmaß das Ganze annimmt, kann ich im Moment selber noch nicht abschätzen - aber mehr als Tausend Jungfische sind mit Sicherheit geschlüpft. Ob es jetzt 1500 oder 5000 sind - keine Ahnung. Im Becken sind überall Fischlein, egal wo ich hinschaue!

Also kann sich jeder überlegen, ob man das wirklich auch selber machen will, oder ob man z.B. tunlichst vermeidet das Koi ablaichen (z.B. durch einen reinen Männer oder Weibchenbestand).

Hier noch mein neuestes Video, geht ums Futter - wobei das mit den Infusorien nicht so ganz klappt!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WntGZCLXovw[/youtube]_

lg
Roland


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2015)

Sorry Roland , 
aber das Alles haben meine Koi alleine durchlebt, ohne Geburtshilfe und Auslese ! 
Von den gefühlten Tausenden haben ca. 70 überlebt, und sind jetzt 2 jährig. 
Letztes Jahr haben meine Fische gar nicht erst gelaicht, und dieses Jahr auch noch keine 
Anstalten gemacht. 
Dein Auswahlverfahren gefällt mir gar nicht, denn wenn ich meine Weibchen weggeben würde, müßte ich mich ja
von meiner über 30 Jahre alten Roberta trennen. 
Die männlichen Koi sind auch schon alle über 25 Jahre bei mir, da geht auch nicht einer von weg. 
Meine vermehren sich nach Lust und Laune, und wer das überlebt hat Glück gehabt.
Die Anderen dienen dann eben irgendjemandem als Futter, eben die natürliche Auslese


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Anne,
ich denke da hast du etwas falsch verstanden - Auswahlverfahren gibt es nur bei den Babykoi - keinesfalls beim Altbestand!
Der Altbestand bleibt, habe zwar noch keinen 30jährigen Koi (übrigens schon ein stolzes Alter) - aber einer mit über 15Jahren darf bei mir auch bis zum letzten Atemzug rumschwimmen. Das sind Koi, die Bleiberecht auf Lebenszeit genießen!

So wie du das beschreibst, ist das bei reiner Zufallszucht - habe ich auch schon hinter mir, und wie du schreibst, von tausenden bleiben eine Handvoll. Aber ich versuche hier ja gezielt ein paar Babykoi großzuziehen - würde ich die Fische in unseren Teich geben, würden vermutlich keine Überleben. Dafür fehlt der natürliche Rückzugsraum in unserem Teich. Früher als wir noch viele Pflanzen rund um den Teich hatten, konnten Einige sich in den Wurzeln verstecken und überlebten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Aber ich versuche hier ja gezielt ein paar Babykoi großzuziehen


Dazu würde mich deine Auswahl der Eltern interessieren.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Auswahlverfahren gibt es nur bei den Babykoi - keinesfalls beim Altbestand!



Dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dazu würde mich deine Auswahl der Eltern interessieren.


Hallo Totto,

hier siehst du die Eltern:





lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich ja gespannt auf die Jungen. Müsste von der Farbwahl passend sein. Mein weiß aber ja nie wie dir Großeltern etc. durchschlagen.


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt auf die Jungen. Müsste von der Farbwahl passend sein. Mein weiß aber ja nie wie dir Großeltern etc. durchschlagen.


Ja, ist ein spannendes Projekt. Vor allem das Einkreuzen des Ochiba macht die Selektion nicht gerade einfach, aber umso interessanter! Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hier mal das aktuellste Video!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llqk-PVWoOg_


Bei mir trennt sich mittlerweile die "Spreu vom Weizen" und tagtäglich sterben einige Koibabys. Inwieweit das Normal ist, kann ich nicht sagen - aber was mir auffällt, es sind in erster Linie kleine Fischlein, oder eben solche deren Körper nicht 100%ig OK ist. Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich sowieso nicht alle Koibabys großziehen, da sind vermutlich mehr als 1000 Stück im Becken!

Auch wenn die von mir derzeit gewählte Aussortierung hart erscheint, aber realistischerweise muß man sagen, dass in der Natur nur ein Bruchteil der Koi eine Chance hätten, im Vergleich zum gezielten großziehen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Link zum Aktuellen Thema , vielleicht was dabei für dich .....

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2892

# 274


----------



## Roland O. (19. Juni 2015)

Danke Michael,

hab ich mir schon angesehen - interessant fand ich die Aussage, dass eher die kleineren Koi am Anfang die gesuchten sind. Bezüglich Farbe kann ich bei mir noch nichts sagen, da ich nicht weiß, welche die gesuchten sind!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal das neueste Video von meiner Hobbyzucht!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj-e0QTX1Uc_


lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn du mit deinem abstrudeln besonders die kleinen Ausselektiers ist das eher nicht das was der Japaner aus dem Link oben machen würde.


----------



## Roland O. (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo totto,
beim Abstrudeln - was für ein Wort  - erwischt es in erster Linie einmal die toten Fischlein (was eigentlich sehr gut ist) und zweitens eher die Schwachen Koi. Das hat weniger mit der Größe zu tun, als damit ob ein Koi gegen den Strom schwimmen kann. 
Aber ich habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als Makoto sagte es werden mehr oder weniger die kleinen Koi bevorzugt. Dies gilt wahrscheinlich nur bis zur ersten Selektion nach dem Mudpond - sonst kenne ich es eigentlich anders, das wäre dann mal was ganz Neues!

lg
Roland


----------



## Misaki (21. Juni 2015)

Hey, ich bin noch relativ neu und habe eine Frage zum Thema...
Also neulich habe ich kleine Babyfische im teich gesehen. Ich hab sofort 15 Stück erwischt und in ein Seperates Becken getan. Leider hat keiner überlebt. Nach einem tag waren schon 5 hinüber.. 
Ein kleiner Koi-Mix ist schon seid iner gefühlten Ewigkeit sehr dick und sieht trächtig aus... Ich bin mir echt unsicher. Gibt es merkmale?
Ich schaue auch immer noch ob nochmal laich ist, aber ich sehe keinen an den Pflanzen... Laichbürsten habe ich keine. 
Und der Unterschied zwischen Männchen und Weibchen erkennt man nur an der Körperform, farbgebung und After? Habe ich das richtig gegoogelt? google

Danke im Vorraus, 
Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Roland O. (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Misaki,

das mit dem männlich und weiblich bei den Fischen ist so eine Sache. Die Dinge die du aufgezählt hast sind schon mal richtig, Männchen bekommen in der Laichzeit auch noch den sogenannten Laichauschlag, der sich mit rauhen Kiemendeckeln, rauhen Brustflossen und vereinzelten "Busteln" bemerkbar macht. 
Aber der 100%ige Experte bin ich leider auch nicht. Vor einem Jahr dachte ich auch, dass meine Dame die ich dieses mal zum Ablaichen benutzt habe - sie sei ein Männchen. Nachdem ich dann die Eier sah, war mir natürlich klar dass ich zu 100 Prozent daneben lag 

Wegen dem Ablaichen selber, sind die Witterungsverhältnisse im Moment nicht sehr gut. Es ist einfach viel zu kalt - Temperaturen größer 22°C werden zum Ablaichen bevorzugt. Bei meinem diesjährigen Zuchtversuch hatte ich das Becken einfach auf 23°C hochgeheizt, am nächsten Morgen war dann schon alles vorbei!

lg
Roland


----------



## Billy75 (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,

berichte bitte weiter! Was machen die Babys?

LG Kai


----------



## Misaki (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland, 
Danke für deine Antwort! 
Allerdings ist mein kleiner Koi-Mix plötzlich überraschend schlang und es fehlen ein paar kleine Schuppen.  
Kann es sein dass der Fisch gestern gelaicht hat? Das Wasser war auch komischer Weise etwas schaumig.... Oder hat das nichts zu sagen und kam vielleicht durch den vorherigen regen?
Ich hab überall geschaut, aber Laich habe ich leider nicht entdeckt 

Einen schönen start in die Woche


----------



## Roland O. (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern wieder mal die Kamera ausgepackt, und die Kleinen gefilmt:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blWWBmKv6jc_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal ein kurzes Update zur Hobbynachzucht!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeabHZXo1j8[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Billy75 (13. Juli 2015)

Super interessant! Unbedingt weiter berichten!

LG Kai


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland,
tolles Projekt und eine schöne Doku mit Video.

Ich hatte so was auch schon 2 mal gemacht. Das erste mal hab ich mir von einem Koihändler Brut besorgt und diese mit viel Aufwand auch über den Winter beheizt großgezogen. Nach 12 Monaten intensiver Pflege waren ein paar über 40cm.
Das 2 Mal waren es, wie bei dir eigene Nachzuchten.

Die besten Ergebnisse beim Wachstum stellten sich bei mir mit Lebendfutter ein. Dazu braucht man nur Behälter mit Wasserflöhen, die sich einfach mit Algen oder Hefe aufziehen lassen. Andere Quellen dafür hatten nicht die Produktivität.

Da du scheinbar auch nicht wirklich wegen bestimmter Merkmale selektieren kannst, blieb am Ende bei mir auch nur die Größe.
Kleinere hab ich dann abgegeben und die "verfressenen" weiter gefüttert. Dabei sind handzahme rausgekommen, die sich teilweise mit der Hand aus dem Wasser holen ließen, wenn es was zu futtern gab.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Versuch und berichte bitte weiter so intensiv darüber.


----------



## Roland O. (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Joerg,
danke fürs Feedback - werde sicher weiter berichten. Dass mit dem Naturfutter ist interessant, aber ich denke dafür sind sie im Moment schon zu groß bzw. kann ich nicht die benötigte Menge zur Verfügung stellen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

kürzlich war es soweit - die 1.Selektion hat stattgefunden:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UYkE7NhOE8_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland, schade das man nicht so viele Becken hat wie man bräuchte um zu sehen was aus welche Fischen werden würde, sprich die dunklen und die hellen in je eins. Dann noch mal unterteilt in groß mittel und klein usw.
Dann hätte man es bei erneuten Nachwuchs leichter mit der Selektion.

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Rene,
da hast du recht, aber bei einigen Fischen erkennt man zum Glück jetzt schon, wohin die Reise geht. Wie gesagt macht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel Sinn, 1000 Koi oder mehr groß zu ziehen. Man muss sich irgendwann sowieso von einem Großteil trennen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2015)

Und, wo gehen die Kleinen hin.
Schon einen passenden privaten Teich für den Rest und die natürliche Selektion gefunden?


----------



## Roland O. (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Totto,
im Moment biete ich die Kleinen zur Abgabe an - einen Endabnehmer habe ich aber auch schon für den Fall der Fälle .

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute zeige ich Euch, wo meine ausselektierten Koi ihren Platz gefunden haben:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEaipxZ5K8I[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

o.t.
Ich interessiere mich zwar gar nicht für Koi...aber ich finde deinen leicht bayrisch angehauchten Slang so gut, dass ich mir jedes Video von dir hier bisher angeschaut (bzw. angehört )  habe.
petra


----------



## Roland O. (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

die Kleinen entwickeln sich schon ganz gut, obwohl ich von der Färbung etwas anderes erwartet hätte   
Aber bei einer Hobbyzucht werden vermutlich nur ein paar brauchbare Fische rauskommen. Extremst sind aber die Größenunterschiede - obwohl gleichzeitig geschlüpft reden wir hier von mindestens der 5-fachen Größe und dem X-fachen Volumen! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xYgLkLDsKM_


lg
Roland


----------



## krallowa (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

was gibt es denn Neues zu berichten?
Größe, Farbe, Anzahl?
Danke
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ralf,

also bis dato habe ich ungefähr 600 Babykoi abgegeben - Koi die ich aussortiert habe. Es sind sicher noch 200 Stück von diesen vorhanden, und ungefähr genauso viele, die ich noch ein Jahr behalten werde. Ist gar nicht so einfach zu entscheiden, was bleiben soll und was nicht!

Einige Koi haben schon eine ansprechende Zeichnung, Größe, Charakter, ... jeder Fisch ist eben anders!
Hab mal ein kurzes Video gedreht, wo man den aktuellen Stand etwas erahnen kann!






lg
Roland


----------



## krallowa (31. Aug. 2015)

Sind ja einige farblich interessante dabei 
Kann man bei den Kleinen schon die Barteln sehen?


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Kann man bei den Kleinen schon die Barteln sehen?


Nein, kann man noch nicht!


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

Ach Roland,  du weißt gar nicht wie gut du es hast,  das du schon soviel Nachwuchs los bist. Leider mag keiner mehr Goldfischlis haben und das auch noch für umsonst,  also werden sie wohl oder übel unter Messer kommen bzw als  Köderfische am Wochenende weg gehen. 
Was deine Fadenalgen angeht,  würde ich sagen sei froh dann haben die kleinen viel bessere Nahrungsauswahl wenn ihnen mal nach vegan ist    und lieber Fadenalgen als Schwebealgen wo du ständig dein Vlies wechseln müsstest. 
Was macht der Vliesfilter überhaupt?  Alles wie geplant? 
LG René


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rene,

der Vliesfilter macht was er soll - aber im Moment habe ich leichte Probleme mit dem Vliesverlauf. Das Vlies läuft immer auf eine Seite, dagegen muss ich Abhilfe schaffen - das kann aber noch dauern. Im Moment steht nämlich ein Wechsel zu einem Druckfilter zur Diskussion - wahrscheinlich werde ich das große Fischbecken mit meiner Nachzucht nämlich im Winter durchlaufen lassen, und da ist mir die grüne Tonne zu klobig zum isolieren/verstecken. Habe da den Green Reset 60 im Visier, der sollte mit meinem Becken gut klar kommen und hat alles was ich von einem Druckfilter erwarte!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Nein, kann man noch nicht!


Muss mich da korrigieren - wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, erkennt man doch schon bei einigen Barteln - kommt auf die Größe der Koi an!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Habe da den Green Reset 60 im Visier, der sollte mit meinem Becken gut klar kommen und hat alles was ich von einem Druckfilter erwarte!


Na da bin ich auf dein Resümee gespannt.

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier einmal das vorerst letzte Video für diese Saison von meiner Hobbykoizucht:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvYUacKZpl8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2015)

Morsche

Mal gespannt wie die nächstes Jahr aussehn , sind ja ein paar interessante dabei .....


----------



## Roland O. (6. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

unerhofft kommt oft - so auch bei meiner kleinen Baby Koi Bande.
Aufgrund eines technischen Gebrechens, mussten die Kleinen doch noch mal umziehen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWTg39Ez24Q_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es mal ein Video von meinem Restbestand der Koihobbyzucht 2015:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKpKxoRokXA_


lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

da sind echt ein paar schöne dabei


----------



## Roland O. (21. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> da sind echt ein paar schöne dabei


Find ich auch - DANKE


----------



## Roland O. (8. Juni 2016)

Heute gibt es wieder einmal ein kuzes Update zu meiner Hobbyzucht 2015!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIhHdRkss3w_


lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Da sieht man erst mal wie schwer es ist Koi zu Züchten . Da haste so gut wie alle Arten von Koi .
Viel von den Elterntieren ( Ochiba und Kohaku )  hab ich nicht gesehn , 
Vielleicht kommt das ja noch ...?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

Gut ist wenn man zum Beispiel einen privaten Schlossgraben kennt, in welchen man seinen Nachwuchs setzen darf.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Juni 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da sieht man erst mal wie schwer es ist Koi zu Züchten . Da haste so gut wie alle Arten von Koi .
> Viel von den Elterntieren ( Ochiba und Kohaku )  hab ich nicht gesehn ,
> Vielleicht kommt das ja noch ...?


Also mein persönlicher Eindruck ist folgender - ca. 5% Ochiba (wobei es hier von recht dunkel bis ganz hell geht), ca. 1% Kohaku und der Rest ein bunter einfarbiger Mix aus allem möglichen. Ein paar Unikate sind auch dabei, aber nicht sehr viele. Allerdings habe ich von insgesamt ca. 1000 aufgezogenen Koi schon ca. 800 oder mehr hergegeben. Da weiß ich natürlich nicht, was da für Varietäten genau dabei waren. Aber die Anzahl an Kohaku ist erschreckend gering - könnte sein, dass der Kohaku gar nicht an der Befruchtung teilgenommen hat. Die paar Rot - Weißen könnten auch vom Sanke Weibchen abstammen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Juli 2016)

Selektion meiner Koibabies 2016:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNTo2H_Y-vo_


lg
Roland


----------

